# 4k clean bulk diet plan?



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey peeps, cud any1 post up what they have as a guide ply, iv been doin my best but i cant seem 2 gain, im about 3k a day, 13st, 5ft 9 at the mo but just feel am gettin fat :s


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

If your eating 3k and you feel your getting fat, why would you wanna add 1k to that figure :S


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

im trying to get some info on this too pal,

this is what i've got at the mo

meal 1

4 eggs, scrambled, 2 slices wholemeal bread, 75g oats skimmed milk or water,

1 grapefruit

meal 2:

protein shake, whey microfiltered low carb

meal 3:

250g chicken or 2 tins tuna, 200g brown rice or baked potato, salad,

1 piece fruit, 1 natural yoghurt

meal 4: protein shake

meal 5:

250g chicken or 2 tins tuna, 200g brown rice, loadsa veg,

1 pot cottage cheese zero fat, 1 piece of fruit

meal 6:

protein shake

meal 7:

10 egg whites, 2 slices wholemeal bread, 1 pot cottage cheese

meal 8:

protein shake

..

..

30 mins after meals 1,3,5 n 7 10 amino acid tablets

replace meal 3 with or include lean steak twice a week.

400g protein a day including shakes

review every 6 weeks

hope this helps 

ps: this works out at 3700 cals but u shud really be going calorie deficient to lose weight ?!?!


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

clean bulk with fasted cardio shud loose the fat im hopin, im just feelin fat, dont seem 2 b gainin anythin :s


----------



## krave (Aug 20, 2010)

If your gaining fat, lower the calories or eat cleaner if your not.

If you are training right and hard you will be gaining.

Fat comes alot easier than muscle. Muscle building is slow, and to start doesn't feels like you are growing. Train hard and eat clean and you will grow nice.

What ever you do, don't up the cals because you gaining fat.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

This is a nice diet:

Meal 1 (P+F)

2 chicken sausage links

organic spinach

1 cup organic carrots

2 tablespoons apple cider vinegar

1 tablespoon flax oil

Meal 2 (P+F)

12 egg whites

1 slice regular cheese

chopped fresh veggies

1 tablespoon flaxseed oil

2 fish oil capsules

quarter cup walnuts

Meal 3 (P+F)

1 scoop of protein powder

4 fish oil capsules

1 cup full fat organic yogurt

Meal 4 (P+F)

1 cup of 8-12 bean mix

4oz lean beef

organic spinach

1 cup organic carrots

2 tablespoons apple cider vinegar

Meal 5: During Workout (P+C)

1 serving of a recovery drink

Meal 6: Immediately After Workout (P+C)

1 serving of recovery drink

Meal 7: One Hour Post Workout (P+C)

1 cup fat free organic yogurt

1 scoop protein powder

2 cups frozen berries

2.5 cups cereal

Meal 8 (P+C)

4 oz extra lean beef

organic spinach

1 cup organic carrots

2 tablespoons apple cider vinegar

1 piece fruit

2 slices unprocessed grain bread


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

if you are gaining fat then you are eating to many calories or not expending enough....try either dropping the calories or adding cardio i would do the later of the two....


----------

